# Eheim Pro 3e vs FX5



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I have a Blue line 55 HD pump 1100gph,180w
Nu-Clear 533,547 filters , My wife is mad that our electric bill went up!! to $100.
a month instead of $50. I have a feeling that it's the pump being 180w's
I use to have a Eheim Pro II 2028 and 3 pairs of t5 54w and our electric bill was never been that high. Even if I get the next size pump down 40 HD it's 120w, I was told that a good High Pressure pump was needed to push water threw the Nu-Clear 533 and 547 filters

IMO:
I like the Eheim but the one I had for a couple of years was not strong enough flow for my 60x18x24 110g tank {not enough flow} My plants grew great on one side of my tank.
I like the strong flow that the FX5 has but don't know how good they are.

Any one have any of these? and do you like them? Would like to here if you use any of these filters


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Check my blog for my PRO3e 2078 experience. Quiet but 200-250gph. I'm adding a Eheim 1048 parallel to it to bump the flow to 350-400gph. My 90 has 65g of water in it after accounting for glass and substrate thickness. That will give me 5-6x per hour.

I too would much rather have efficient pumps, filters and plumbing to keep the electricity bills at bay.

I've got an AC522 and Blueline T1 in the garage awaiting Ebay posting...likely to be joined by an Eheim 1260. Live and learn...

Jim


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a Pro3e 2074 but no experience with an FX5. I don't think the two would compare very well since the 2074 is quite a bit smaller with less than half the rated flow of the FX5. I can say that the 2074 is quieter than any other filter I've had which were Fluval 3 and 4 series filters. It was also easy to set up and get running. It seems to be well made but I've only had it for a month so reliability is TBD.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd say the 2080 will compare better with a fx5. You would lose the e features, but they're of limited value anyway.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

NJAquaBarren said:


> ...You would lose the e features, but they're of limited value anyway.


That's pretty much true IME so far. I've not used any of the features. I've just set it for maximum flow and left it alone.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Does the 2080 e hold 3 media basket's an heater ? {2L of BIO rings an 6L of Media} 
and 2078 e only has 2 basket's

How's the FX5 set-up? I did see some where that some were having problems with this filter ?
I never had a problem with my Eheim Pro 2 2028 , just no enough flow. I wish I never sold it.
But now I get to look for the largest one I can get for my 110g tank. I know the FX5 has a lot of flow but how 
good are they?


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

2078 has four baskets. three for biomedia, one for rings.

jim


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ink, here's a pretty good video demonstrating setup, etc. of the FX5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdjv_6mPhtM


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

So witch is the biggest Model Eheim filter Pro 3 has on the market now?
I came across this forum nice wright up:
http://www.discusforums.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7080

Thanks Jeff5614 that was a good youtube I've also check out the Eheims also


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

For a Pro3 e it looks like the 2078 is the largest.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_28383_ehen

The largest Pro3 seems to be the 2080.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_27575_ehen


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Jeff5614 said:


> For a Pro3 e it looks like the 2078 is the largest.
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_28383_ehen
> 
> The largest Pro3 seems to be the 2080.
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_27575_ehen


Will the Pro 3 has 2 intakes, 1 return and 3 basket for media
The Pro 3 e has 1 intake, 1 return and 3 basket for media 
The EHEIM professionel 3e 600T has 1 intake , 1 return, heater and 4 baskets for media 
Are theses baskets different size than the first 2 filters


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

inkslinger said:


> Will the Pro 3 has 2 intakes, 1 return and 3 basket for media
> The Pro 3 e has 1 intake, 1 return and 3 basket for media
> The EHEIM professionel 3e 600T has 1 intake , 1 return, heater and 4 baskets for media
> Are theses baskets different size than the first 2 filters


I have no idea.


----------



## West1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've never owned a eheim so I will not comment on that. I do have a FX5 on my 300gl and I like it. 3 baskets and each basket is divided in 2. Media in the middle circle and sponges in the outer circle/tray. 
I've read a few FX5 threads about air bubbles and like any other canister I think it's due to set up (could be totally wrong though).
Only time I hear my FX5 is when it releases whatever air it has sucked up. It does it once a day. I also like the big hoses.

I think both brands compete pretty good with each other and they do just about the same thing. One I do like about the eheim is it's smaller and a square is easier to work with instead of a circle. Id say brand preference plays a roll also

Just my .02 cents


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks West1

I would like to hear more of the FX owners Opinions about the filter.
Now what type of media was put in yours West1?
And I wounder if a GLA atomic diffuser would hinder a air lock in those filters when the diffuser is on?


----------



## West1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the stock block sponges (6 total) and in the middle I put in ceramic rings. I do not use the polish pads as it restricts flow like any other sponge.
I like the simple start of the FX5... Add 2.5gl of water and turn it on. FX5 primes itself.
Filter starts when plugged for a min or two then shuts off for about 2 min filling the canister up. Starts again for the next 24hrs and does the prime process all over. 

Only thing I would see is if there is some type of co2 reactor in the outlet, would the 2 min daily prime effect the co2? Otherwise all eheim and fx5 have lots of fans.

I was reading the other day someone took off the lower portion of the fx5 intake n added his gravel vac/python to it. Guy was fairly happy to drain his tank as he was doing a gravel vac from the fx5 (I'm sure all canisters can do it too). 
I've had my fx5 for 3 years plus the 2 years from the user I got mine from... Still pumping very strong! If it ain't broke, don't fix it... So I'll stick with my fx5 until I need to hit the market for another filter


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Compare Pro 3 capacities here:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+14672&pcatid=14672

and here:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+16109&pcatid=16109


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Is there any more FX5 owners!
Does any one use the 2180 Eheim w/heater?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I love my FX5. I use the mechanical media pads on the outside, and the baskets are filled with bio-bale for biological. The flow rate is off the chain. I don't like the output design, it restricts flow somewhat. I need to get a simple black pvc elbow to replace it. The input strainer is the best I've seen. It's really hard to beat the priceerformance. $235 shipped on amazon.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

macclellan said:


> I love my FX5. I use the mechanical media pads on the outside, and the baskets are filled with bio-bale for biological. The flow rate is off the chain. I don't like the output design, it restricts flow somewhat. I need to get a simple black pvc elbow to replace it. The input strainer is the best I've seen. It's really hard to beat the priceerformance. $235 shipped on amazon.


http://www.customaquatic.com/estore/control/product/~product=PF-IQSCWD-U-TUBE-1

You think this will work better for you? I thought there out put look nice you have 2 direction flow?
Did you use the BIO-Bale on all 3 basket's Would you use some kind of sponge or netting on the intake so it don't suck-up any fry's? I do like the price of the FX5 , I've only had was Eheim. 

Thanks for your input


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

biobale is in all three baskets.
Something like that lockline would work as a replacement, if it were in stock.
i wouldn't block the intake with sponges since it is so high flow, but I don't raise fry either.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an Eheim 2078, 2028, 2213, XP3, Fluval 204 and an FX5. So I can do direct comparisons. FX5 has the most flow by far, but is also by far the loudest. I run the FX5 and the XP3 and the 2028 in my 125 gallon and when the FX5 is on, you can't hear either of the filter. Turn off the FX5 and you hear the XP3 and turn off the XP3 and you hear....nothing.

I run my 2078 in a 100 gallon cube tank and you can hear the hum when the stand is open, but barely when it's closed. It flows much better than the 2028, but not nearly as much as the FX5. The 2080 also does not flow as much as the FX5, but based on comparisons I've seen, the bio filtration is superior to the FX5. The FX5 is superior for mechanical filtration primarily due to it's superior flow rate. However, that's also its downfall. It clogs much much faster than either of my Eheims, but not quite as fast as the XP3.

FX likes:
- high flow
- big water volume
- price
- top fasteners (the screw on types)

FX dislikes:
- noise
- intake outlet removal (gotta be Hercules to pull those off)
- not as much bio capacity as the big Eheims
- ribbed hose and 1" diameters means most inline accessories won't fit without mods.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

WoW 2wheelsx2
Is the Eheim Pro 3 2080 an the 2078 almost the same filter with 4 baskets 
of media ? I've only have is a 110g tank 60x18x24, Due they both have 2 intake an 1 output? Do you get a good flow with these in you tank?
I would like to have seen Eheim with a stronger flow like the FX5.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Any one see a 2178 Eheim Pro 3 , Is it out yet here in the States?
Any one use the 2180 Pro 3.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

You could always go for an Eheim 2262.

Why the internal heater?

jim


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Will I do have a spare 300w Hydro Heater I could use with the 2080 or a 2078
But they do come with heater built in just wonder how good are these.
With a FX5 I would need to run a close loop with a pump to run my heater


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68458


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Just a bit of basic math --

180W x 24 hours x 30 days x .12$/kWh = $15.55/month

Going to a 50W Eheim/Fluval will save you $11.23/month.

Not saying it's a bad idea to "dump your pump", just that you need to look a bit further if you want to knock $50 off your bill.

Disclaimer: Energy costs vary by region, your savings may vary.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Just a bit of basic math --
> 
> 180W x 24 hours x 30 days x .12$/kWh = $15.55/month
> 
> ...


One big problem I have right now is I can't get my temp in my tank down below *85 , I never had this problem when I had my old set-up , I might remove my Mazzei next and try a RIO 1000 pump with a Needle Wheel for my co2 or a DIY co2 reactor 3x24 with 1 inch in/out and just use my pump and Nu-Clear 533 an 547 filter . If the flow is to much I might have to drop my pump down to a BL 40 HD.


----------

